# Hi. New user !



## Davhenr001 (Jul 13, 2020)

Hi all

Recently picked up a 2004 TT roadster.

Pretty pleased with it.

This seems the place to gain some knowledge and tips .


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTf & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

